# Double Visit ODEON Aylesbury Aug/Sept 09 + Night Roof Shots



## Landie_Man (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, I will divide the collection by chronological order! I visited in August, the trip cut short by my camera taking a tumble! I went mid August. 

I returned in September with Liam_CH borrowing his camera which is alien to me! What a day! We went to go inside at 10:00am, but there were way too many people around, so we checked out the Maxwell Pool, access was too hard, so off to Water Eaton via Whitchurch ROC post, which was Liams first Post. 

We arrived at Water Eaton, wary of the man who works there, we got inside, but he still managed to find us, and boot us out….. 

….Still, there was always Upper Heyford! We called Ukmayhem, and off we went! We got inside, and managed to get 15 minutes before we were turfed off. Still all was not lost, we still had Aylesbury ODEON. We got back into town, recced another few derelict sites, and eventually we gave in, as they were locked up too tight, and went into the cinema. 

JOY! It was still open! THANK GOD! Luckily for Liam, this was the icing on the cake and it was all worth it. We got the most amazing roof top night shots! Spent a good 4 hours in there!

I rushed Liam off to the train station to catch the 11:30 train to Marylebone, halfway home I get three phone calls, and have to pull over to take them. 118 118 was wrong, and he had missed the last train! So I rushed him to Amersham to catch the last train to Marylebone, which he missed still! So he got the 12:15 to Harrow…

Anyway onto the pictures:

Opened: June 1937
Closed: Halloween 1999

This cinema, was originally opened on the 21st June 1937, with Shurley Temple in "Dimples". The cinema is an original Oscar Deutsch cinema, and was originally a 1 screen Cinema. Inside the Foyer, there were troughs across the ceiling which contained concealed lighting. Seating provided for 954 in the stalls and 497 in the circle.

The cinema was tripled during a 1973 Overhaul, it reopened with "The Sward in the Stone" on the 26th August 1973. The Cinema was completley revamped in June 1984.

The Cinema Finally closed on October the 30th 1999 (We even found an old ticket from the last ever night!).

The New multiplex opened on the 16th December 1999 as an ABC Superplex, which changed to ODEON in Februrary 2000

August Photos:

Only a few pics here, must make a revisit, unfortunate and possibly expensive incident with faulty camera strap but dampers on the night. 

































































September Photos:




































More on flickr sorry about the HUGE amount, Its essentially two urbexes
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157622074219288/


----------



## Krypton (Sep 11, 2009)

Lovely. i love cinemas. Hope your cameras ok though


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah the lense is being repaired. I have the body right here, its just lenseless


----------



## Krypton (Sep 11, 2009)

Ahhh. Not sooooo bad, providing it wasnt an expensive lens.


----------



## mookster (Sep 11, 2009)

those night shots are brilliant, top job


----------



## Adrenaline (Sep 11, 2009)

good job, nice pictures, hope the lense makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## james.s (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice night shots 
Looks like a good cinema!


----------

